# Not Kato's car................



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

This is not your typical Green Hornet car. It's a RRR body molded in slate blue with a flat white painted roof and Vincent wheels. I'm also working on a lime green one:dude:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

That looks awsome!!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Did that come with the rocket launcher option?  Looks great! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Great job win !looking foreward to see your next one ! Keep them coming !
BTW, how many peope know what car the green hornet is based on ?


Neal :dude:


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I do......

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Sweet looking car, Jerry! :thumbsup: I like the color combo! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Cruzin!!!*

Nice ride W43!!! Looks like your ready for some downtown cruzing action... RM


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

1scalevolvo said:


> BTW, how many peope know what car the green hornet is based on ?
> 
> 
> Neal :dude:


 
I do too.  rr


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

1scalevolvo said:


> Great job win !looking foreward to see your next one ! Keep them coming !
> BTW, how many peope know what car the green hornet is based on ?
> 
> 
> Neal :dude:


MMMMM??????? Isn't that where all the old Edsels went? Just kidding. I think a guy in the Imperial navy designed it :thumbsup::freak:...then again maybe not :jest::roll::jest:


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

1scalevolvo the real Green Hornets car was a customized Chrysler Imperial. I am not sure of the year anymore but I believe it was 1964 - 1966. If you type in Green Hornets car in your browser it will take you to a site that will give you all the details on one being restored by the original customizer Dean Jeffries. Check it out


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Ooooh yeah!*

Win,

Sleeeeek lookin' man! Love seeing the stuff you are rolling out the door now....fun,fun,fun!

Bob...keep em' coming till yer tired out...zilla


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice lookin car there win.. Defenitly would make batman look twice..


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*And here it is...*



win43 said:


> This is not your typical Green Hornet car. It's a RRR body molded in slate blue with a flat white painted roof and Vincent wheels. I'm also working on a lime green one:dude:



Lime Green in the Auction, I have nick named it the Lime Green Hornet lol.. Thanks again Win you da' man!










Coach!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

coach61 said:


> Lime Green in the Auction, I have nick named it the Lime Green Hornet lol.. Thanks again Win you da' man!
> 
> Coach!


Can I put my bid in now? That is Purdy Win!

Bob...want it...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

ScottD961 said:


> 1scalevolvo the real Green Hornets car was a customized Chrysler Imperial. I am not sure of the year anymore but I believe it was 1964 - 1966. If you type in Green Hornets car in your browser it will take you to a site that will give you all the details on one being restored by the original customizer Dean Jeffries. Check it out



Thats right - I knew that all along if only for the fact that my Dad had a '66 !
Truly the land Yacht of the road when premium was .41 cents / gallon !


Neal:dude:


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

*The lost Black Beauty*

http://www.katoman.com/green hornet folder/black_beauty1.htm


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Thanks fer that link SV.....*

Just checked out the story.... Interesting, but dang that's a long read. I needed a shave when I finished. See? >>>> :dude: nd


----------

